# ym 2000 and yanmar tiller ppto shaft



## kks787 (Jun 23, 2011)

i have a yanmar tiller i am trying to use on my ym 2000. i have the 2 pice toplink that came with my tractor( its the rite one) the only issue i am haveing is i dont know what the model number is on the tiller (its faded and in jap) to get the pto shaft for the tiller. i have cam to the conclushion tha ti have to by a tiller pro shaft and cut it ro size. i dont know how to meshure for a pto shaft. .my question is how do i meshure for the pto shaft lanth colapsed and open for tiller. or what is the meshurements on the pto shaft for your yanmar tiller is. o btw the tiller is apx 52 in form the grarbox (not chain box i had to rebuild it  to the mouinting bracket for that bar thst has the tines on it and spins


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Here is a video that should help. How To Video Demos - Implements & Attachments


----------

